# Avon Sept 1- 8



## ratherBfishn (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi everyone! We (husband and I) will be in Avon the week of Labor Day. We are both looking forward to fishing. However, this is both our first time there and first time surf fishing (fish a lot on the lakes, rivers, etc.). Does anyone have any advice or tips for us? What will we be able to catch at that time? 

Thanks!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

we will be there the same time....hoping to catch blues, spanish, pompano, red drum, flounder, croaker, spot, trout.....--in past yrs at about this same time, this is what we have caught..

do you have appropriate gear/tackle for surf fishing? -- if not you may have to invest in some -- you can probably get a decent combo outfit for 150 or so...your lighter tackle will probably suffice for the smaller stuff....

if you are gong to drive on the beaches with your 4X4, air down your tires to about 20psi -- also be aware that some beaches & ramps may be closed partially or completely for bird nesting/fledging &/or turtle nesting closures....

you also need a recreational saltwater license effective Jan 2007 -- you can get one at most of the tackle shops on the island -- unless you are going to make more trips this yr i would advise you to get the limited license (10 day) instead of the annual license. don't fish without the license -- the fines are quite steep


----------



## ratherBfishn (Aug 10, 2007)

fishinmama, thanks for the info. Hubby bought a rod and reel combo a few weeks ago and is thinking about buying another. This is something that we will hope to start doing more often. We also have the license... 10 day for each of us. Hopefully, we will have some beginners luck!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

ratherBfishn said:


> fishinmama, thanks for the info. Hubby bought a rod and reel combo a few weeks ago and is thinking about buying another. This is something that we will hope to start doing more often. We also have the license... 10 day for each of us. Hopefully, we will have some beginners luck!


Will you be fishing from the pier, surf or both?
If just the surf I'd recommend a 12ft rod and a spinning reel. The cheapest I know of with good quality is the Diawa Eliminator Rod $50 and Daiwa Emcast Reel $60, with 15-20lb test line. Hooks owner circle size 1 to size 5/0. The size 1 is the smallest to catch the smaller mouthed fish (spot, croaker, pompano). Weights 2-4oz.

If you plan to do any fishing from the pier then made the Rod 9' instead of '12 - 12' is just too cumbersome for the pier.

Caught a lot of Sharks the one time I went to the Avon Pier. I usually fished the Northern Part of the Island. Have had good success.
Surf fishing is addictive after you've had that first big bite! You never know what you're going to catch. Then you'll go out and buy five rods because you want different bait on each one to catch everything! Best baits are bloodworms, cut bait, fresh shrimp (not frozen) and live bait (menhaden, mullet, mud minnows etc...) Wish you well! Enjoy the trip!:fishing:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Another thing you could do before buying another rig is wait till you get to Avon and stop into Frank and Frans. They will have lots for you to look at and they'll advise you what to look for, etc. Good folks there. :beer: Avon is Paradise.


----------



## ratherBfishn (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I just got home and checked. He bought a Penn CV1028 rod w/ a CV8000 reel. It is a 10' rod. Will this work or should he exchange it? We are looking into buying another one. We are using gift cards we have for Bass Pro Shops. I would love to wait and buy something when we get there, but this is like free $$.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Get a HEAVER*

Since you have BPS gift cards I'd suggest that you consider getting one of their Ocean Master rods. I just bought one to throw bait & 8 for the larger species that may be around. I hope you have great time and don't forget to post reports so we know how you did. Philly Jack


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

ratherBfishn said:


> Thanks for the info. I just got home and checked. He bought a Penn CV1028 rod w/ a CV8000 reel. It is a 10' rod. Will this work or should he exchange it? We are looking into buying another one. We are using gift cards we have for Bass Pro Shops. I would love to wait and buy something when we get there, but this is like free $$.


Free $$...that's a horse of a different color!  

Philly Jack mentioned the Ocean Master Surf rods. They're good rods for the money. I'd check out the ratings on the OM Lite. Easier to hold all day and will handle most fish in the Surf, the OM is a brute - heavy but a very good rod for the money.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

ratherBfishn said:


> Thanks for the info. I just got home and checked. He bought a Penn CV1028 rod w/ a CV8000 reel. It is a 10' rod. Will this work or should he exchange it? We are looking into buying another one. We are using gift cards we have for Bass Pro Shops. I would love to wait and buy something when we get there, but this is like free $$.


The CV sounds conventional to me. If it is it may not be the kind of gear you want to start with. The size of the rod is fine. But if you are not used to casting a conventional reel you may spend your vacation untangling the birds nest.


----------



## ratherBfishn (Aug 10, 2007)

Philly- Thanks for the advice. We will be sure to post. I am sure we will have a great time. Can't go wrong with a vacation at the beach! 

BigEd- First, let me apologize for my ignorance. Being new to this, I don't understand all of the lingo. What do you mean by conventional? It is a spinning combo. Is that the same as conventional? Thanks!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

spinning combo is what you want if you are new to it. -- spinning reel, spinning rod


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ratherBfishn said:


> Philly- Thanks for the advice. We will be sure to post. I am sure we will have a great time. Can't go wrong with a vacation at the beach!
> 
> BigEd- First, let me apologize for my ignorance. Being new to this, I don't understand all of the lingo. What do you mean by conventional? It is a spinning combo. Is that the same as conventional? Thanks!


 As Fishmama said,a spinner is good especially if it's your first time down..
Targeting small fish like pompano,spainish,puppydrum,flounder,and bluefish,that rod will be perfect.. You would be surprised at the size of the fish you can catch on a setup like that,if you use your drag properly,and have enough line... 
Does your husband have any experience with a castnet?? If so should be some fingermullet in the surf or around one of the turnoffs to the sound.. You can pick up a small bets net pretty cheap,around 30 dollars or so.. There is a chart of all the turnoffs and ramps,but I'm not good at searching..  You can take the fingermullet and fish them live for flounder or as cutbait for puppydrum,or bluefish..
Also you may want to see if you can find some stingsilvers or other copies of them,such as glassminnow lures.. You drop into Frank and Fran's as suggested they'll steer ya right on what lures to try for spainish and bluefish..
One place you could use those fingermullet would be the old lighthouse jettys,some nice flounder are caught there every yr,and live fingermullet are perfect for that..
Could think of more things to tellya,but I've probably confussed ya with all this dribble...


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*nps map*

www.nps.gov/archive/caha/bdriv.htm

if you have the time, i strongly encourange you to take the free ferry to ocracoke one day -- if you don't have 4 X 4 you can still get to the beach or you can just take in the island by car.
pretty area


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

After seeing the other posts I gotta agree, go with a spinning outfit for now and BPS has some nice stuff, really nice. While you're on the island you'll be buying bait and stuff at the local tackle shops. Check 'em out, Frank and Fran's, Hatteras Jacks and Red Drum Tackle are all great places for your NEXT purchases. If ya get hooked on this like I did there will be a NEXT.

Look forward to your reports, hope ya have a blast! Philly Jack


----------



## ratherBfishn (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like Frank and Fran's is the place to go. We will do that first. Thanks so much for all the info. We should have enough to get started at least.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Like they said*

A spinning combo is best to start with - 
Daiwa Emcast Sport Surf Spinning Reel 
This is a good reel.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=daiwa+emcast&noImage=0

Good rod:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=daiwa+eliminator&noImage=0


----------



## Julius Kelp (Aug 11, 2007)

I just bought a 13' Daiwa Eliminator ($55) and a Penn Siverado 6000 spinning reel ($40). A nice, cheap set up. I'd suggest getting your gear and practicing at a local football field. There's a slightly different feel to the longer rods that takes some getting used to.


----------



## TSsurfphisher (Jun 7, 2007)

Got to agree with Julius on the "feel of the longer rod". The wife got me hooked on surf fishing back in "98, we started off with two 8 foot Maxway specials and I have since moved up to two 12 footers with Penn 7000 spinning reels while she moved up to a 10 footer with a Penn 6000 reel and the difference is quite amazing if your not used to throwing something that long


----------



## Julius Kelp (Aug 11, 2007)

Man if I lived in NC I'd be at the beach at least two weekends a month. Fishing itself would probably be reason enough but surf fishing is down right addicting. I'm gonna be in Nags Head for a week starting next Sunday so I'll be practicing over at the school every day this week. Long poles stand out enough at the beach. I don't wanna look like a fool out there, flailing around like I don't have a clue, and more important, I don't want to hurt someone with an out of control cast. 

Another thing, good, clean, strong knots are absolutely essential. You might get away with less than perfect when using shorter poles, but the incredible power developed from a long rod will expose any imperfection, and violently. Albright knots for shock leader and either a Trilene or Palomar knot for the tackle.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

ratherBfishing -- for your first attempts, your 10 ft rod will be fine -- we mostly fish with 9 - 10 fters -- they are easier to control & you can still catch fish -- remember you don't have to always sling it a mile to catch something -- if the blues or spanish are running, sometimes even little kids cast far enuf to get to em -- 
a 12 - 13 ft. rod is going to be a big leap for you from fresh water casting & my personal opinion is that you will be just fine with the 10'. just my .02


----------



## ratherBfishn (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. I think We will stick with this 10' rod for starters. I will give hubby the rest of the info and let him decide what to get for a second rod. I will make sure he knows about the knots, too. I am not the knot tyer in the family.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

good knot site with pics & how tos
www.netknots.com click on fishing knots


----------



## ratherBfishn (Aug 10, 2007)

24 hours and counting! We are so excited and can't wait to try our hand at surf fishing for the first time! :fishing:

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

ratherB --- can't wait to get my sand in the toes too!! i am so ready....had my mechanic get both vehicles "trip worthy" (know its no guarantee, but had an awful experience one time, so now i make it a point to do this)....
rods packed, reels newly spooled & packed, tackle boxes ready....
everybody's laundry done & folded ("Mom, can you wash this for me for NC?")....
got somebody to pick up papers & mail & feed the pets.....
just gotta put a few hours in at work to take care of the details, so that my employees aren't overwhelmed while we are gone....
then home, throw the clothes in a bag & WAIT that seemingly endless wait til its time to go....try to get some sleep-HAH!....
i am so ready for this!!!!
hope to see you on the sand!


----------



## ratherBfishn (Aug 10, 2007)

fishinmama- your list looks a lot like mine. Just add in take our nephew out for his bday since we will miss it while we are gone. 

Work is just draggin' by today. I keep looking at the clock. Why is it the last day before leaving is alway the longest???


Hope to see you there!


----------



## jimmyc308 (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm leaving at 5AM Sat. morning I can't wait!! Good fishing to all and a safe trip!:fishing:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

good luck to you too jimmy


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*ratherBfishn*

I'd start with double bottom drop rigs and I use a #4 baitholder hook and then your bait(s) of choice .... shrimp and bloodworms or the fishbites fake bloodworms will get you lots of action ... you just need about 3/4" piece of worm ... the shrimp like 1/2 to a 1/3 of one on each hook with 3 to 4 oz pyrmaid sinker ... casts of 50 yards or alot less will put you on most of the fish ... the mullet and pomps will be close real close ....about where the waves break on the beach ........

Good Luck and have a safe drive ....

you too fishinmama


----------

